# Search engine?



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Is there some kinda search engine that lets you look up a horror movie by a certain scene??


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

No such critter, eh?
If Sinister is lurking about....have you found that flick we were talking about?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Jack Reaper said:


> No such critter, eh?
> If Sinister is lurking about....have you found that flick we were talking about?


I'm surprised Heather didn't tell you that I had indeed "cracked the code" as it were. As she predicted, I didn't rest until I found the solution. I was right: It is Italian in origin. It's a 1971 flick entitled *The Devil's Nightmare*. You can read all about it right here:

http://www.1000misspenthours.com/reviews/reviewsa-d/devilsnightmare.htm

The trailer is even up on YouTube:






Hope this was all helpful.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Interesting, but this doesn't look like the flick I was thinking about.

As I remember it, it was three Witches offing a house of people who represented the 7 deadly sins...ritualistically.....and had that disturbing scene of the old lady representing greed having her lips sewn shut and hung upside down in the fire place...also kinda remember the couple representing lust being burned at the stake also.


----------

